# Riding in Colorado



## cam3 (Jun 25, 2002)

I may be in Colorado with some friends this summer. Some of us ride, while some do not. I would like some advice on how to find road routes while I'm there. I would like to ride between 40-100 miles/day depending on terrain for 4-6 days. We've considered signing up for the Bicycle Tour of Colorado to benefit from their pre-planned routes and SAG support. Would this be a good option or is it better to create our own? Are there any books or bike shops that could help? Thank you! 

I apologize for posting this here and the general forum.


----------



## heymikeyo (Mar 8, 2004)

*riding tips*



cam3 said:


> I may be in Colorado with some friends this summer. Some of us ride, while some do not. I would like some advice on how to find road routes while I'm there. I would like to ride between 40-100 miles/day depending on terrain for 4-6 days. We've considered signing up for the Bicycle Tour of Colorado to benefit from their pre-planned routes and SAG support. Would this be a good option or is it better to create our own? Are there any books or bike shops that could help? Thank you!
> 
> I apologize for posting this here and the general forum.


go to the red rock riders web page. They are out of grand junction. tons of riding and non ridiing tthings to do


----------

